# My Boelen's Python Pair



## elfwing_m (Jul 17, 2011)

They are still young but I love watching them grow. Can't imagine that they will be 2.5-3m long and pitch black. Amazing snakes! Take my word for it.
Michael

Boelens 1.1
IJ Carpet 1.1
Biak 1.0
Kofiau 1.0
Cyklop 0.1
Merauke 0.1


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jul 17, 2011)

Stunning! one of my very favourite squeezers.....


----------



## lgotje (Jul 17, 2011)

yum


----------



## Smithers (Jul 17, 2011)

These are a very kool looking snake, I drool over the pics in, The Guide to Owning an Australian Python by John Coborn. Thanks for posting Elfwing.


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jul 17, 2011)

stunners mate, true stunners, wish i could have a pair, keep the pic coming mate!!! please!!


----------

